# AirDrop : certificat d'identifiant Apple non valide



## floctc (16 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
lorsque quelqu'un essaye de m'envoyer un document via airdrop, il reçoit le message d'erreur suivant : le certificat d'identifiant apple est non valide.

Comment corriger ce problème ?

Merci


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question d'AirDrop, outil d'échange via le réseau, voire de logiciel associé. Donc, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## Kornmuse (19 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Nous avons également le même problème depuis quelques jours sur Air Drop.

Nous avons résolus le problème en allant dans Préférence Système > Utilisateurs et groupes > Identifiiant Apple , il faut que tu cliques sur le bouton modifier et choisir ton id apple que tu utilises sur iTunes.

Tu as probablement créé un compte iCloud et ton Apple id n'est plus sélectionnée.


----------



## DimitriL (29 Octobre 2011)

Marche pas pour ma part


----------



## misternabs (31 Octobre 2011)

Alors j'ai pour ma part aussi eut des problèmes entre mon iMac (2009) et mon MacBook air (2011) après avoir installé iCloud sur mon MB air. J'avais bien vérifier que l'identifiant était identique...rien à faire. Dans un sens comme dans l'autre on me répondait que l'autre ordinateur avait "refuser" le partage de document alors même qu'aucune fenêtre d'acceptation de partage n'était apparu. J'ai donc désactivé iCloud sur mon MacBook air...et ça remarche! Tient moi au courant


----------



## austin138 (12 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Hier, j'ai eu le même problème de certificat de sécurité avec Airdrop entre mon imac et mon mac book pro alors que tout fonctionnait.
Pour info, j'ai migré d'un compte me.com à icloud il y a un moment.
La manip suivante a parfaitement fonctionné chez moi :

1) Aller dans Préférences système --> Mobile me --> le fait d'y accéder finalise la migration de me.com à icloud - Cette opération est à faire sur les deux machines
2) sur les deux machines, Aller dans Préférences système --> icloud --> Se déconnecter d'icloud (j'ai répondu oui pour leffacement des données sur mon mac)
3) sur les deux machines, Aller dans Préférences système --> icloud --> Se reconnecter à icloud avec son apple id (il a resynchronisé mes contacts et calendriers)
4) Les échanges Airdrop fonctionnent à nouveau

En espérant que cela servira 

Bonne journée


----------



## Biscachris (22 Novembre 2011)

austin138 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Hier, j'ai eu le même problème de certificat de sécurité avec Airdrop entre mon imac et mon mac book pro alors que tout fonctionnait.
> Pour info, j'ai migré d'un compte me.com à icloud il y a un moment.
> La manip suivante a parfaitement fonctionné chez moi :
> ...


Excellent !
Merci Austin138 pour cette réponse complète.
Tout fonctionne parfaitement.


----------



## oneniane (2 Mars 2012)

Ça fonctionne merci


----------



## Franck59494 (4 Avril 2012)

Merci, çà fonctionne maintenant chez moi après avoir fermé la session Icloud.


----------



## lepaw (6 Avril 2012)

la manip avec icloud a très bien fonctionné. je peux maintenant utiliser airdrop entre un macbook pro et un imac.
merci beaucoup pour l'astuce!


----------



## Docteur Beatles (9 Février 2013)

J'ai réinstallé récemment Mac OS après avoir changer de disque dur.
J'ai ce problème d'identifiant à l'utilisation d'Airdrop. J'ai essayé la manip donnée plus haut sans résultat. Une autre solution ?
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Docteur Beatles (17 Février 2013)

Personne ? #Help


----------

